# Buying a Volkswagen from an old lady...



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## srai (Aug 27, 2011)

Lovely advert!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Brilliant :lol: :lol:

Just watched it again, I'm sure I've seen that lady at our local Audi Dealership. :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

hehe very good   8)


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Like it :lol: :lol:


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

One carefull lady owner!


----------



## batugundal (Jul 27, 2011)

great ad.


----------

